# Electric fence?



## ThePigeonKid (Sep 15, 2011)

Is this energizer http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/PW3000-Energizer/5-3000.html a good one?

Do you think Baygard Aluminium utility wire http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Bayguard-Aluminum-Utility-Wire/47-2.html would be good for goats?

Is this step in - fence post http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Step-In-Fence-Posts/120-208.html#fragment-1 everything i need or is there more accesories I need? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,
  We just got our fencing recently.  We used the electric web fencing. We also purchased the charger they suggested and are very happy with the setup.  The fencing comes with the posts already in it and you just need some T-posts to tie to the corners for reinforcement.  This is a link to what we purchased:
http://www.premier1supplies.com/fencing.php?mode=detail&fence_id=103  We bought fencing item number 207030 and the fencer was 115110 Kube 4000.  It will also be powering our horses fencing once the barn is completed.

This is a picture of our fence. (The gate and the posts are now permanent and secured)  Taken from up on our back porch.  The tree that is in the center of their area is a HUGE Cedar tree:






To give you a better context of the interior size...my daughter and the goats are inside the fenced area in this picture


----------



## FarmGuru (Sep 16, 2011)

Your fences need to be horse-high, pig-tight and bull-strong.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 16, 2011)

ThePigeonKid said:
			
		

> Is this energizer http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/PW3000-Energizer/5-3000.html a good one?
> 
> Do you think Baygard Aluminium utility wire http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Bayguard-Aluminum-Utility-Wire/47-2.html would be good for goats?
> 
> ...


The energizer looks about par with the red devil I use.

For wire I use 5 strands of poly wire on step in posts. Aluminum on step in posts always seems to sag unless you have solid corner posts and tensioners set in.

For dividing fields, rotational grazing/forage and setting up temporary pens I love the step in posts. 

Beyond that I wouldn't rely upon that setup up for permanent property perimeter fence.


----------



## sawfish99 (Sep 16, 2011)

Those step in posts will work, but will not keep the wire tight from end to end.  You will need to either set wood posts at the corner to anchor or at least use a tpost.  Then you will need the associated wood or tpost connectors for the wire.  

I recommend going to a local feed store or Tractor Supply Company to see the various options.  You may even find that the step in posts are cheaper at the local store.  I use a slightly different version that is only $1.79 each at TSC.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/electr.../sun-guard-ii-fiberglass-step-in-post-3602233 ?


----------

